# I really thought she would tip. I was an idiot



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

I feel like an idiot. I pick up a woman at the metro station and she has no destination entered. Fine. She gets in and says she wants to stop at the local market because she needs to "grab something for dinner". It's an expensive neighborhood so I foolishly figured that she would have some value on my time, so I said "sure". The parking lot at the market is jammed so I double park while she is picking up whatever she is picking up. Eventually a parking space appears so I take it and wait by the exit of the market to meet her and carry groceries, which I didn't have to do since she shoved them all in her purse. I open the car door for her and take her home. I was at the market a good 10 - 15 minutes extra for $0.19 per minute. All this was while the surrounding area was surging. Her home is a mile away, I drop her off and she thanks me kindly and leaves. 1 star rating for her. 1 star rating for UBER for educating passengers to not tip. Stupid newbie lesson learned.
Ug.


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

hehe... I don't know why you assumed she would. 

I could pick up a guy wearing a monocle, a black top hat, and holding a sack over his shoulders with dollar signs printed on it and I will still assume he won't tip. lol


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah well thanks. I already feel like an idiot.


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

scooterabc said:


> Yeah well thanks. I already feel like an idiot.


nah... don't feel bad. In a normal world, they would have tipped... but in Uber's bizzaro world, Uber says tipping is not allowed and pretty much forbidden and the PAX eat it up.

Live and learn. Screw grocery store pick ups or drop offs!


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Blah said:


> but in Uber's bizzaro world, Uber says tipping is not allowed and pretty much forbidden and the PAX eat it up.


Pax eat it because it's to their benefit. Seems like the whole millenials generation is spoiled already.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Next time, if you decide to wait for somebody again, make 2-3 laps around the parking lot.

Get your money's worth, or just end the trip. Because at that point, I doubt you'd be getting a 5-star rating anyways - because self-entitled millennial paxs.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Blah said:


> hehe... I don't know why you assumed she would.
> 
> I could pick up a guy wearing a monocle, a black top hat, and holding a sack over his shoulders with dollar signs printed on it and I will still assume he won't tip. lol


 *stroking mustache* Mm yes, quite shallow and pedantic



Contuber said:


> Pax eat it because it's to their benefit. Seems like the whole millenials generation is spoiled already.





EX_ said:


> Next time, if you decide to wait for somebody again, make 2-3 laps around the parking lot.
> 
> Get your money's worth, or just end the trip. Because at that point, I doubt you'd be getting a 5-star rating anyways - because self-entitled millennial paxs.


Where does it ever indicate she's a millennial? Or are we just talking in generalities. You guys really hate millennials lol racism is not okay but ageism is?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

EX_ said:


> Next time, if you decide to wait for somebody again, *make 2-3 laps around the parking lot*.
> 
> Get your money's worth, or just end the trip. Because at that point, I doubt you'd be getting a 5-star rating anyways - because self-entitled millennial paxs.


No. Don't do this! You'll just be wasting gas and putting yourself at risk of a parking lot fender bender! I don't know about you all....but Uber GPS does not track your mileage in parking lots! Check out your trip history! The little blue line always ends on the main road! We are not paid for any mileage IN a parking lot! If anyone has a screenshot of a trip history that actually shows circles being driven in a parking lot while on a trip...please post it here to prove me wrong.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Blah said:


> nah... don't feel bad. In a normal world, they would have tipped...


Do not be so sure. I have done similar in my cab for people and been flatted, tipped thirty cents, you name it. I used to drive for the cab company here whose principal customer base was the part of the city where the money was, One of the reasons that they had money was that they were tightwads. Yes, they would spend it on higher quality things, but, they did not scatter largess, unless it bought them something.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

#1 thing I have learned from driving: if the pickup or drop off is in an expensive neighborhood, I will not be receiving a tip.

I even dropped off a couple at their mansion 2 doors down from Peyton Manning's house. No tip.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> No. Don't do this! You'll just be wasting gas and putting yourself at risk of a parking lot fender bender! I don't know about you all....but Uber GPS does not track your mileage in parking lots! Check out your trip history! The little blue line always ends on the main road! We are not paid for any mileage IN a parking lot! If anyone has a screenshot of a trip history that actually shows circles being driven in a parking lot while on a trip...please post it here to prove me wrong.


Here's screen shot showing me in the parking lot of Trader Joe's. It's not driving in circles, just in, wait, park, wait, wait, wait, leave.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

scooterabc said:


> Here's screen shot showing me in the parking lot of Trader Joe's. It's not driving in circles, just in, wait, park, wait, wait, wait, leave.


Thank you for posting this. I'm in the Chicago market and none of my trips show me entering or leaving any parking lot! Any other Chicago drivers notice the same thing?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

sicky said:


> #1 thing I have learned from driving: if the pickup or drop off is in an expensive neighborhood, I will not be receiving a tip.
> 
> I even dropped off a couple at their mansion 2 doors down from Peyton Manning's house. No tip.


Manning woulda tipped.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Manning woulda tipped.


I should have mentioned that it was Christmas eve as well.


----------



## Jace (Nov 14, 2015)

EX_ said:


> Next time, if you decide to wait for somebody again, make 2-3 laps around the parking lot.
> 
> Get your money's worth, or just end the trip. Because at that point, I doubt you'd be getting a 5-star rating anyways - because self-entitled millennial paxs.


When it comes to waiting tell them you'll do so for 5min then you have to end the ride. You don't get paid (enough) to wait.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

sicky said:


> #1 thing I have learned from driving: if the pickup or drop off is in an expensive neighborhood, I will not be receiving a tip.


The ONLY decent tip I ever got on Uber was $10 cash from a mansion owner. Turns out it was a large pizza franchise company's founder. Nice girl too, fun ride.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Picked up a bar hopper with 5* rating. Normally I get a tip from 5* pax especially at bar time.
Ended up got nothing but a 3*! I won anyway because I gave him 1*. 
It should give him some trouble finding an uber in his bar hopping life!


----------

